# kayaking baits out in the surf..



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

i surf fish very often and i plan on buying a kayak real soon to take my big reels out a good ways.. a few hundred yards atleast.. ofcourse i would like to spend as little as possible but i know they arent cheap.. for those of you that already yak baits out wat type of kayak do you have or prefer and why? thanks and if anybody owns a pelican viper sit on top how do u like it and would u recommend it? any info is appreciated thanks


----------



## katypond (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't buy a viper, they don't track well at all, my kids gave up on them just playing in the canal. Check out this site. http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/portal.php You should be able to get all the info and maybe even find a kayak you will need. Good Luck!


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

cobra fish and dive. as stable as they come


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

I wouldn't take a Viper if it was free.
If you're looking for a yak strictly for running baits the Ocean Kayak Frenzy is perfect.
If you want to run baits but think you may want to fish out of it too,check out the OK Scrambler or Speck models.(same kayak,but one comes pre-rigged for fishing.)
Those are about the most affordable kayaks that are not "cheap junk" and will work great for what you are wanting to do.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

j wadd said:


> cobra fish and dive. as stable as they come


Stable but a barge to paddle.

9'-12', with a good rocker. Paddle before you buy. Search the TKF forum mentioned before. I am fishin' soldier over there also.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Had a cobra fish and dive and I agree it's as stable as they come and you need a shorter yak for the breakers. Yes it is a pig but you want stable when you're that far off the coast dealing with waves and have huge chunks of fish attached to you.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Krash is right on. X2


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

have used an ocean kayak scrambler xt since the early 90's

very stable


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

Cobra FnD is a fine boat to fish out of, but there are better and cheaper yaks for paddling out baits. the FnD will run you over $800 new and the scramblerXT mentioned about costs about half that. 

I'd stay away from the pelican kayaks if i were you. They don't have rockers and they tend to leak around the seams where the 2 pieces are molded together.

The best advice I could give you is go sit in one. If its comfortable and affordable, then pull the trigger. 

BTW a 'rocker' is basically a curved nose. The curved nose allows you to go over a wave instead of through it. If you're paddling in the surf, make sure you get a yak with a curved nose.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

love the scrambler. 6.0 175


----------



## Sea aggie98 (Dec 20, 2010)

I am in same situation I have been looking at the feel free moken 10'. Anyone have any experience with one of these? I am mostly going to be using to run baits but I think I might try a little bit of paddling in the bay as well. Talked to guys at boat show this weekend at the ACK booth and that is what they recommended.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

If you only plan on paddling baits, I agree with the Speck suggestion. If you plan to do some fishing, there are several models good for fishing BTB (Beyond the Breakers). Cobra Fish N Dive and Malibu X-Factor are both popular.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

malibu mini-X. Price is right, short and easily portable, easy to control, great in rough water, very difficult to roll.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

an Ocean Kayak "Spec" will get you out there and back with no turn overs. take baits in heavy surf with mine.


----------



## promark03 (Dec 17, 2010)

In my opinion, the Ocean Kayak Frenzy is the best bait running yak out there. It's cheap, has a big rocker, short and nimble, and very stable. Another cool thing about it, is that it is light and easily transportable. If you try to get one used, you could probably pick it up for about $200.


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow thanks all this info helps alot!! Much appreciation.. Keep all the great info comin thanks again


----------



## inshore12 (Jul 7, 2010)

Krash said:


> I wouldn't take a Viper if it was free.
> If you're looking for a yak strictly for running baits the Ocean Kayak Frenzy is perfect.
> If you want to run baits but think you may want to fish out of it too,check out the OK Scrambler or Speck models.(same kayak,but one comes pre-rigged for fishing.)
> Those are about the most affordable kayaks that are not "cheap junk" and will work great for what you are wanting to do.


I have a Frenzy for sale on TKF for 375.


----------



## eddien22 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a ocean kayak scrambler and really like it. Tracking is not the best but for an 11ft yak it can handle a lot. I am 205 and load it up wit gear, is very comfortable. This link below is a depth finder project i did but gives you an idea of yak size with gear on it.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

We used to pay someone with a surfboard to paddle out our baits...not too expensive and gives you more time for the "cool ones"You can pay for a lot of baits for the cost of a "yak"


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the good help.. How about the ocean kayak Malibu two?


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Just wait for the next hurricane and you can get all the free kayaks you want. I noticed after IKE guys were loading up kayaks off the side of the road by the trailer full.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Rocker is curve in the keel from end to end. More rocker increases maneuverability, but decreases tracking. More length (for a given displacement) and a keel aid tracking. Imperfection from distortion creates turbulence and drag. Width (Beam) and keel are the keys to tracking. Every kayak is a compromise--paddle several and you will be amazed at the differences.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

Id look at the Malibu Stealth 14. Its a big boat but its stable and tracks pretty well. Havent taken it in the surf yet, but ive had it in pretty rough water and its done well.


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

Garzas23 said:


> Thanks for all the good help.. How about the ocean kayak Malibu two?


We have a couple of Frenzy's and just picked up a used Malibu 2 ... only used it once but will definitely be nice to have something two people can run out on together when there are extra people in the beach camp. I'm anxious to see if two people can run 4 lines at once :cheers:

I like the Ocean Kayaks for surf running but any good kayak will work.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

JWS said:


> Id look at the Malibu Stealth 14. Its a big boat but its stable and tracks pretty well. Havent taken it in the surf yet, but ive had it in pretty rough water and its done well.


Be careful with long boats. Large waves will lift you up and nose dive you into the sand. If your nose hits the sand you are done. Shorter kayaks are typically better for the surf as you can change the direction faster with less paddle strokes. There is not one boat that is perfect for all applications. It is give and take. Good luck and paddle some boats.


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

*kayaks*

i have a 12 foot cobra and a 12 tarpon you are welcome to try them to see what you like i heard the ocean kayak scambler was a good bait runner


----------

